# regler luminosité isight pour imac G5 (black inside)



## kokran (15 Novembre 2005)

Bonsoir,

J'ai un petit problème, je ne sais pas où regler la luminosité de la camera isight intégrée au imac G5.
Les photo prises sont un peu sombre malgré la luminosité.
Bon ok je sais je suis noir mais quand même sombre à ce point ?
Avez vous une astuce ou faudrait il que j'achète un spot pour faire mumuse avec photo booth ?

Merci d'avance pour vos astuces


----------



## jmoneyron (17 Novembre 2005)

Bonjour
Pour régler à peu près tout sur ma iSight indépendante j'utilise un petit logiciel : iGlasses que tu peux télécharger sur le site :

http://www.ecamm.com/mac/iglasses/

Autrement jusqu'ici Apple n'a rien prévu pour çà. Je suppose que ce logiciel fonctionne aussi sur la webcam incorporée de ton iMac.


----------



## gaetan (18 Novembre 2005)

Bonjour,

En général, l'iSight (et j'imagine que celle intégrée à l'iMac a le  même souci) nécessite beaucoup de lumière pour donner le meilleur d'elle-même. 
Ce qui peut être suffisant pour nous ne l'est sans doute pas pour ce type de webcam donc ne pas hésiter à allumer une halogène, un plafonnier ou une lampe de bureau pour avoir le max de qualité. Fais quelques tests avec différents éclairages et n'hésite pas à t'approcher de l'écran, c'est une source de lumière supplémentaire.


----------



## jmoneyron (20 Novembre 2005)

Gaétan, as-tu essayé la "Free Demo" de "iglasses" dont j'ai donné l'URL plus haut.
Le réglage obtenu est sensationnel !!


----------



## nannoni4 (23 Novembre 2005)

jmoneyron a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour
> Pour régler à peu près tout sur ma iSight indépendante j'utilise un petit logiciel : iGlasses que tu peux télécharger sur le site :
> 
> http://www.ecamm.com/mac/iglasses/
> ...



Je viens de recevoir mon iMac avec la caméra dedans, c'est bien  ...  Pour filmer des personnes, ça va, mais pour scanner des codes barres (Mon camescope fait ça sans aucun problème) c'est autre chose... J'ai utilisé Delicious Library et EvoBarcode.

Ce iGlasses à l'air bien mais lorsque je le lance, il ne fonctionne pas très bien. Il y a une fenêtre iGlasses, mais quand je clique dessus, il y a écrit Standard, et c'est tout. Je clique alors sur Plus de réglages et là j'ai une liste avec une suite de caractères incompréhensibles donc cela ne m'aide pas beaucoup...  

Le logiciel n'a pas l'air d'être compatible pour le moment avec l'iSight intégré dans les iMac.

Faut-il faire quelque chose de spécial ? 

Merci de votre aide


PS : Ce nouvel iMac est super, il ne fait absolument aucun bruit et il est effectivement légérement plus fin. Seul la télécommande est un peu poussive dans la page de sélection des bandes annonces (Uniquement ici). Front Row est super, PhotoBooth aussi. L'écran (J'ai un 20") est très lumineux (Comme le rev B, 20" aussi), aucun pixel mort et aucune décoloration sur les cotés. Les performances restent pratiquement inchangées par rapport à un Rev B (Que j'ai testé 15 jours durant). En résumé, il est top.


----------

